# Paul Pierce anybody?



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/view.bg?articleid=120677



> Losing has Pierce thinking of a trade
> By Lenny Megliola/ MetroWest Daily News
> Tuesday, January 10, 2006 - Updated: 06:41 AM EST
> 
> ...



Some teams would consider Pierce eh? Some teams like INDY! I'm not much of a trade expert, but man if there was a way that we could get this done....all I can say is....DO IT!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> but man if there was a way that we could get this done....all I can say is....DO IT!



Yeah no doubt S-Jax...

Pierce is a real good player, who would be a great compliment to our team...

probably wont happen, but how I wish it did...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pierce is the guy we need for a championship. Trade Artest with AJ, Jackson, Croshere, Foster, Pollard, or Harrison. Anyone but Saras, Tinsley, Jones, Granger, and Jermaine.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Pierce is the guy we need for a championship. Trade Artest with AJ, Jackson, Croshere, Foster, Pollard, or Harrison. Anyone but Saras, Tinsley, Jones, Granger, and Jermaine.



Agreed 100%. There HAS to be a way to get this done if Pierce really wants out.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Can you imagine a starting lineup of...

Tinsley, Pierce, Granger, J.O., Foster...


Simply amazing...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Can you imagine a starting lineup of...
> 
> Tinsley, Pierce, Granger, J.O., Foster...
> 
> ...


OR

Tinsley, Pierce, Jax, JO, Foster.

Either one is sick.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Can you imagine a starting lineup of...
> 
> Tinsley, Pierce, Granger, J.O., Foster...
> 
> ...



I really do wonder if Boston would trade Pierce for two wings, though. They'd probably want Saras or Tinsley in the deal.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> OR
> 
> Tinsley, Pierce, Jax, JO, Foster.
> 
> Either one is sick.


Jackson and Pierce are basically the same player, except Pierce isn't a hot-head, is more under control, better in every aspect of the game, and doesn't take as many ****ty shots. They wouldn't work well together.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> OR
> 
> Tinsley, Pierce, Jax, JO, Foster.



I would prefer that one myself, the problem is that Boston might want S-Jax included...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I really do wonder if Boston would trade Pierce for two wings, though. They'd probably want Saras or Tinsley in the deal.



I wonder if Bird/Walsh would do an Artest + Tinsley for Pierce.

That would be a tough call because Saras hasn't fully shown us that he can run the point for good for this team. I don't know. I would do it though.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I would prefer that one myself, the problem is that Boston might want S-Jax included...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


Well, Pacers fan made a good point in that Jax/Pierce wouldn't really mesh that well. I don't think Boston would want or need both Artest/Jax though since they already have Ricky Davis.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> I wonder if Bird/Walsh would do an Artest + Tinsley for Pierce.
> 
> That would be a tough call because Saras hasn't fully shown us that he can run the point for good for this team. I don't know. I would do it though.


AJ getting 20 + mpg = NO!

Since Boston already has Jefferson and Perkins, I wonder if they'd be interested in Harrison, also.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Well, Pacers fan made a good point in that Jax/Pierce wouldn't really mesh that well. I don't think Boston would want or need both Artest/Jax though since they already have Ricky Davis.



Yeah my bad I forgot all about Davis....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> AJ getting 20 + mpg = NO!



LOL...

That's the last thing we need...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Yeah my bad I forgot all about Davis....
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*



It's all good. I don't really know who else they would want. West has been running the point pretty good for them, so they don't REALLY need a PG. Maybe an Artest, Tinsley, Harrison trade for Pierce and West. I dunno.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Personally I think Artest is better than Pierce by himself, why give up more players? Because of cap I could understand but why would we give up SJax also, or Tinsley? When Artest is better by himself.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

That would be amazing. Don't see it happening, but I'd bet Ainge would want Granger. He loves the youngn's. It would probably hafta be like Artest, Croshere, Granger for Pierce and Blount. The money works on this one, but I honestly just threw it together. I'd hate to give up Danny, but Paul is signed for next year and has a player option after that for $16M that he's obviously gonna take. Plus we'd have his bird rights to resign him and he's only 28 years old now anyway. I'd be more than willing to sacrifice the future of Danny to go on a title run with JO/Pierce/Tinsley for the next three years. We NEED a ring in Indy, and JO/SJax is not the answer. Well you want answers? Do you want answers?

I WANT THE TRUTH


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fred Jones said:


> Personally I think Artest is better than Pierce by himself, why give up more players? Because of cap I could understand but why would we give up SJax also, or Tinsley? When Artest is better by himself.


Right now we're looking at Troy Murphy and Mickael Pietrus. Or Devean George and a 1st rounder. Maybe Rashad McCants, Kandi, and a 1st rounder. Then look at Pierce. We're not going to get equal value for Ron, but Pierce or VC is as close as we'll get.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Fred Jones said:


> Personally I think Artest is better than Pierce by himself, why give up more players? Because of cap I could understand but why would we give up SJax also, or Tinsley? When Artest is better by himself.



Because we aren't going to get equal value for Artest or anything near it. If this trade would have happened without any nonsense last year or this year with Artest, the Pacers would never do an Artest for Pierce straight up.

Now however, if we manage to get Pierce here by trading Artest and Tinsley, we should consider ourselves to be EXTREMELY lucky.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fred Jones said:


> Personally I think Artest is better than Pierce by himself, why give up more players? Because of cap I could understand but why would we give up SJax also, or Tinsley? When Artest is better by himself.



Ron might be better, but right now he's a question mark, and Pierce is an established All-Star, who doesn't bring any headaches...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

It would have to be a three-way trade with a team like Golden State or Denver. We would have to give up probably a first rounder and Artest plus Tinsley. I was trying to do it on realgm, let's just say bringing in Pierce would be nearly impossible. His contract is tough to make work, plus Tinsley is BYC.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

This board is actually a little late with the Pierce speculation... we've been discussing it on my other board for about a week now...

If Paul ultimately ends up demanding a trade (which it sounds like he is pretty close to it)... the Pacers should have a better chance of landing him than anyone... I doubt they would be able to get anyone more talented than Ron for him from another team... who knows better than the Pacers that other NBA teams aren't super willing to part with all-stars right now...

Ron and Pollard for Pierce works cap wise...

This speculation may not be as far fetched as some of you might think...

Foster/Harrison
O'Neal/Croshere
Pierce/Granger
Jackson/Freddy
Tinsley/Sarunas/AJ/Gill

That's a mean team... IMO!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

jermaine7fan said:


> This speculation may not be as far fetched as some of you think...


Agreed 100%


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

From the Celtics forum. No credible source, but I'll post the link anyway.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=232308

Talking about Ron being a Celtic by tonight, but for Ricky Davis and Banks I believe. Maybe Perkins. I don't buy it, but who knows.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> From the Celtics forum. No credible source, but I'll post the link anyway.
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=232308
> 
> Talking about Ron being a Celtic by tonight, but for Ricky Davis and Banks I believe. Maybe Perkins. I don't buy it, but who knows.


The source is suspect at best at this point. I would not bet on it.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Agreed 100%. There HAS to be a way to get this done if Pierce really wants out.


Pierce for Artest is doubtful unless Granger is in the deal.

If he is traded, i think it could be to Minnesota, though Rashad McCants would have to be part of the deal. chicago is a possibility.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Causeway said:


> The source is suspect at best at this point. I would not bet on it.


The sources are a 13 year and a 16 year old, and they are both full of crap.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> I really do wonder if Boston would trade Pierce for two wings, though. They'd probably want Saras or Tinsley in the deal.




Give them Artest + Jasikeviscius in a heartbeat.


We can't really do Artest & Tinsley, because that would leave us without a starter-caliber point guard. Johson did a decent job last season, but we'd be screwed against any kind of press.


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

I would do a Pierce & Delonte for Tinsley, Artest and Croshere


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

If there is any way to get peirce we need to do it. Trade anyone except JO. Artest and tinsley should be a good trade for pierce though. 

If we had pierce we would be a very dangerous team. It would give us a scorer that can Hit jump shots as well as slash the basket. Something we have not had in indy. Pierce and JO would be the best 1 - 2 punch in the NBA. 

I am sure this is a long shot to get him here but wow would it be nice. We would get a player that plays with heart and wants to win more than anything.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

I agree with jdohman, Pierce and JO would probobly be best (I wouldn't disagree with Yao/T-Mac being ranked higher) "1 - 2 punch" in the NBA and such leathal combination tends to work pretty well, I also agree this trade is not very likely and if it would go down (somehow) and we would still have Jackson in our team, I would worry about hes efficency if we would trade him then I am not sold about Fred as a starter (I doubt Celtics would want him). Tradeing Jamaal or Sarunas I dont like this idea. But I would be happy even if we give up "too much" because Pearce is elite player. Despite I don't belive we would get Pierce (I would really like he has been one of my favourite players for years) I recomend my even if logic... now don't hate I would offer Celtics Artest and draft picks one first rounder would be superb, more? well I would be ready to give two. We would still have very good depth pretty young team and if we would have problems with front court we could do some trade, Celtics would get good player and material what they can use for trades or just pick someone they like.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

jdohman said:


> Pierce and JO would be the best 1 - 2 punch in the NBA.


Shaq and DWade are pretty good too.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

JayRedd said:


> Shaq and DWade are pretty good too.


Very very good.

But pierce and JO would be just so sick. The experience of the players alone and the way they play the game. It would only be a dream to get JO someone like that to go to battle with.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

JayRedd said:


> Shaq and DWade are pretty good too.



Shaq is old and overrated....

Wade is the real superstar in that team...if you don't believe that just watch a Heat game with only Shaq playing...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

jdohman said:


> Very very good.
> 
> But pierce and JO would be just so sick. The experience of the players alone and the way they play the game. It would only be a dream to get JO someone like that to go to battle with.



It'd be kinda like the Nike ad, but they'd be teamates!


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

some things i want to talk about. 
1: tinsley will not likely be traded due to the fact the base year comp. thing makes trading him at this time a terrible deal for us. but, if it weren't- i'd trade tins in a heartbeat. now i know there are some big fans of his here but, come on now people, look at jamal's career and see the games played as his career progresses. you will see a disturbing trend of games missed due to injury/illness. he has been with this team long enough (i believe) to show us how durable he is. he is of no use to this team sitting on the bench unable to play. in the last 2 season before this one, he has missed nearly an entire half season- 30 2yrs ago and 42 last year. and this year the numbers are anything but encouraging. i know he has already missed more than half of this season so far and like at least 7 in a row right now. who here really thinks when he gets back, he will last the rest of this season and have no more problems? - i most definately do not. i say he will miss at least 30 games again this year and he is well on target to do that.
i think this will be his last year here ( i hope) and be traded after this season. he is simply not reliable enough to be a starting pg for a team with chapionship aspirations. 
lets say for discussion sake that i am right and he misses another 30+ games again (would be his 3rd straight), will his supporters still be saying stuff such as "when tinsley gets healthy" or "when jamal gets back" stuff? how long does his frequent unavailability have to go on before you realize he will never be able to hold together before breaking down again and again?

2: i do not want to trade away granger at all. we are still far from seeing how good this guy can be.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Shaq is old and overrated....
> 
> Wade is the real superstar in that team...if you don't believe that just watch a Heat game with only Shaq playing...
> 
> ...


yeh, wase is the man there now but, if shaq wanted to score more, all he would need to do is shoot more. the biggest reason he isn't scoring as much anymore is because he isn't getting as many touches and shots. there still isn't a guy out there who can handle him one on one.

the yao/tmac duo is not as good as advertised. tmac has had back problems and i think he will continue to do so for the remainder of his career. shaq and wade are (imo) the best duo out there.


----------

